# Newbie desperate for help! :(



## Guest

Hi everone!

I've just this second joined up to this forum! My name's Emma and I live in Lincolnshire, England. I hope you're all well! I am absolutely desperate for some help! All of my fish have Whitespot and I'm trying my hardest to get rid of it! I did a partial water change and bought one of those rechargable Nitra-Zorb things, I've added aquarium salt with the medication but nothing seems to be happening  I love my fish to pieces, but they really don't look very well and I have no idea what to do! They just look so poorly and I really want to help them! They're all fancy coldwater fish. Do any of you have any ideas? I keep thinking the best thing to do would be to put them out of their misery, but then think that it's possible they just might get better! :help: 

Not a particularly pleasant first post, I'm sorry! I'd be super grateful if someone could offer some advice!

take care & Blessed Be,

XxXxX Emma XxXxX


----------



## Celeste

ok, i'm assuming this is ich. you need to get a chemical for it that you add to the water. have the fish started acting strange? like sitting near the top of the water, wobbling from side to side when they swim, acting listless like they don't know what's going on? if so it may be too late. if they're still acting mostly normal, you can still save them though. it seems like every spring our pond fish get ich. we just give them a 3 day treatment of ich medication and they're fine. you can find it at any pet or pond store that has fish. it's kind of a blue/green color and the active ingredient is Malachite Green. another important thing to remember is DO NOT use salt with this treatment. the salt and malachite green can react and make the treatment less effective. i get a special concentrated pond formula. just follow the label. usually it's a 1-3 day treatment, you have to add the stuff at about the same time every day for 3 days or something of that nature.

anyway, welcome to the forum. i hope your fish get better. what is your setup like? what size pond? how many fish?


----------



## Guest

Hi there!

Thank you so much for your reply! I already have some treatment I'm putting in my tanks to see if I can make them better, but it really doesn't seem to be working. I have one tank 24x12x15, with two small lionheads in there, that has a Fluval 2 Plus filter and an air pump connected to an airstone under the gravel. My other tank is 30x18x15, and that has two fancy goldfish and a pearlscale in it, again with a Fluval 2 Plus and air pump with airstone under the gravel. When they swim they still swim normally, but I just don't seem to be able to get rid of the spots at all. I am at a complete loss!!


----------



## ALFA WOLF

hmmm ask your local fish stor abotu it and take them pictures and then also take the pictures to a vet or someone and they should be able to agree on the awnser to your problem.


----------

